# san gabriel canyon



## Anonymous (Feb 23, 2008)

_i was wondering if anyone has any info on where a newbie can pan along the San Gabriel Canyon near Azuza CA???
i know that the east fork has the gold all along it but i've heard of a spot called "Nugget Alley"... does anyone have the GPS info on this spot???
i was thinking of starting at the upper parking lot and working my way down.
also... how do you know that someone is working a spot if no ones around??? i don't want to jump someones section or be rude in any way.
need tips on conduct and rules.
thanks_


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Vampire! 
I live in Pasadena and prospect up there now and again! I would start at the flats a mile or two after the end of the road parking lot - I think you will end up on someones claim down futher by Follows camp and way up in the narrows. I never had any luck panning there - I use a sluice and carry a few 5 gallon buckets and a screen and move alot of dirt - not alot of gold from there so far but I have gotten a few nice pieces!

Glynn


----------



## deserdog (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is a link to a site:http://www.huntingforgold.net/index.php
Once you are there, there is a post underSouthern California Prospecting that has a very large thread on prospecting on the San Gabrial River, and a lot on Nugget Alley.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 24, 2008)

deserdog said:


> Here is a link to a site:http://www.huntingforgold.net/index.php
> Once you are there, there is a post underSouthern California Prospecting that has a very large thread on prospecting on the San Gabrial River, and a lot on Nugget Alley.


thanks for the link!!! it has so much info on the san gabriel.
i cant wait to go!!!


----------



## Anonymous (May 10, 2008)

vampire hamster said:


> _i was wondering if anyone has any info on where a newbie can pan along the San Gabriel Canyon near Azuza CA???
> i know that the east fork has the gold all along it but i've heard of a spot called "Nugget Alley"... does anyone have the GPS info on this spot???
> i was thinking of starting at the upper parking lot and working my way down.
> also... how do you know that someone is working a spot if no ones around??? i don't want to jump someones section or be rude in any way.
> ...


_

hey! im from so cal and i used to go offroading up there ALLL the time 

i live in northern utah now, but within the next couple weeks im headed out to CA to visit family, maybe ill bring out the sluice and see if we can find anything _


----------



## Absolutsecurity (May 11, 2008)

I could take my 6 year old boy and get him diggin and sluicing!!!!!!!!!

G


----------



## Anonymous (May 11, 2008)

hey next time im in CA i could take my sluice if any of you would like to meet up! ill be near whittier/la mirada area


----------



## Absolutsecurity (May 12, 2008)

Your gonna be in town and we can figure out when to go - its gonna be gettin really hot up there soon!

G


----------



## Shecker (May 12, 2008)

If you will go up Cow Creek (which joins the east fork of the San Gabriel river just below the Ranger's Station), there is a huge serpentine dike that runs for miles through the south side of Cow Creek. Back before I moved from Southern California I use to go up this little hidden canyon where I could easily pan a couple of ounces a day of white metal (very heavy). A
workup at Fullerton Jr. College proved it was pt. Since I will never be going back there the little canyon is wide open to those who wish to do the field work. Remember south side of Cow Creek, less than a mile from it's junction with the San Gabriel River. Enough said. I found it quite by accident, see what you can do.

Randy in Gunnisonm


----------



## Anonymous (May 12, 2008)

not 100% sure when were goin yet, but we should be there for 3 days when we do go  i really miss san gabriel canyon!


----------



## Absolutsecurity (May 12, 2008)

Let me ave some notice ahead of time so I can arrange it and I should be able to get the family up there also - more shovles and buckets the better RIGHT!!

G


----------

